# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Amelia, virtual service-desk employee, IPsoft Inc., New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - IPsoft Inc.

Home page - amelia.com/amelia

amelia.ai

DigitalWorkforce, marketplace for digital employees

----------


## Airicist

Article "IPsoft’s Amelia AI platform making its way to work"

by David Szondy
October 2, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Amelia 2.0 speaks
February 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Artificial intelligence agent Amelia sympathises with you while replacing lost bank cards"

by Ian Allison
May 16, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot Amelia – a glimpse of the future for local government"
Enfield council’s decision to recruit an AI to deliver local authority services paves the way for more automation. But how will this affect human employees?

by Will Davies
July 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Demo: Amelia ready to revolutionize the airline industry
November 9, 2016




> Amelia's complex brain ideally positions her to revolution the airline industry from reservations to employee services at fractional costs. See how she does it.

----------


## Airicist

"IPsoft elevates Amelia"
IPsoft unveils new avatar for Amelia®, its market-leading Digital Employee™, to deliver the most human-like user experiences in the industry, building on Amelia´s advanced AI and natural language capabilities.

January 21, 2020

----------

